# It begins



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Knicks to make a deal for Hornets star Chris Paul*



> The countdown to Chris Paul has begun.
> 
> The tentative agreement between NBA owners and players paves the way for Paul, the Hornets All-Star point guard, to potentially join the Knicks via a sign-and-trade, the same way his good friend Carmelo Anthony joined the Knicks nine months ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

enough said.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hopefully Chris and CAA can take care of this before the season starts not interest in Melodrama Act II.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Deal details could point Paul to MSG*



> As soon as commissioner David Stern uttered the words “tentative agreement’’ at 3:30 a.m. yesterday in the GM Building, and ended the nearly five-month-old NBA lockout, Chris Paul got a little closer to wearing a Knicks jersey.
> 
> Several elements in the tentative collective bargaining agreement impact the Knicks, relating to their ability to land Paul as a free agent in the summer of 2012 and mix him with Carmelo Anthony and Amar’e Stoudemire.
> 
> ...


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Chris Paul's first choice is to play for the Knicks, sources say. He's willing to wait & sign w/NYK as free agent next summer.





> CP3 would also consider signing extension w/LA Clippers. But Clips' 1st choice is Dwight Howard, sources say....


http://http://twitter.com/#!/chris_broussard

Melodrama Act II


----------

